# Circling Taiwan swirl.. I had to try.



## TVivian (Jul 28, 2015)

Ok ok.. So the Soap**** addicts are probably tired of seeing this one everywhere haha.. But I had to give it a try and I can't lie... It was fun! 





Now that I look at it, I probably should have circled a few more times.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jul 28, 2015)

TVivian said:


> Now that I look at it, I probably should have circled a few more times.


Noooo it's perfect!! It looks like flames!!


----------



## ArtisanDesigns (Jul 28, 2015)

I looks awesome!!


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 29, 2015)

Gorgeous :!:


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 29, 2015)

Nicely done! Very pretty. I must be behind on my soap viewing as I don't think I've seen this technique yet. I like it!


----------



## soapswirl (Jul 29, 2015)

Love it! Great choice of colours too


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 29, 2015)

Holy cow....that's gorgeous!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 29, 2015)

WOW!!!  That is beautiful


----------



## kchaystack (Jul 29, 2015)

I never get tired of seeing well done swirl techniques.  My BF asked me the other day why I was watching videos from one youtuber who does things that annoy me.  I told him that even tho some of the environmental things make me mad, I like watching her technique and seeing what comes of it.  

That is really gorgeous.  I am going to have to get some dividers and give that a try...


----------



## not_ally (Jul 29, 2015)

After seeing the top gorgeousness, I hope you are not going to leave us hanging after the cut, Viv!  I keep meaning to do this one ...


----------



## Cactuslily (Jul 29, 2015)

Beautiful! Haven't been online lately. Somehow I've yet to see this technique. Love your color choices. Cut please?!


----------



## TVivian (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks everyone! I made a video so as soon as it's edited I'll post it.


----------



## TVivian (Jul 29, 2015)

kchaystack said:


> I never get tired of seeing well done swirl techniques.  My BF asked me the other day why I was watching videos from one youtuber who does things that annoy me.  I told him that even tho some of the environmental things make me mad, I like watching her technique and seeing what comes of it.
> 
> That is really gorgeous.  I am going to have to get some dividers and give that a try...




I'm with you! I will watch ANY soap making video. It's become my late night pass time.. And I talk to the screen when I'm annoyed! "We don't need to hear your stick blender for that long" "why is your tv volume on?" "Ugh... Pause your camera while you do that!" .... Those are the types of things I say out loud, and my husband thinks I'm crazy.  I probably am.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 29, 2015)

You DEFINITELY are.  Soaping mad, like the rest of us ...

There are just some people I *cannot* watch, that Kathy woman who is an ED schill is one of them.  I would poke my own eyes/ears out if I was forced to watch a bunch of her videos.

ETA:  Kathy is not soaping101.  I know S101 reps ED, but she is a pro (I liked her vid on this technique) I am happy to watch her videos.


----------



## kchaystack (Jul 29, 2015)

TVivian said:


> I'm with you! I will watch ANY soap making video. It's become my late night pass time.. And I talk to the screen when I'm annoyed! "We don't need to hear your stick blender for that long" "why is your tv volume on?" "Ugh... Pause your camera while you do that!" .... Those are the types of things I say out loud, and my husband thinks I'm crazy.  I probably am.



I get annoyed when people just add mica to soap batter and then SB to mix.  I am just waiting for them to complain about the batter being too thick!

Or when kids are near, for the risk to them, and kids tend to be loud and just as grating as a SB.

And none of US think you are crazy Viv.


----------



## kumudini (Jul 29, 2015)

Super gorgeous Vivian, great job.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 29, 2015)

kchaystack said:


> I get annoyed when people just add mica to soap batter and then SB to mix.  I am just waiting for them to complain about the batter being too thick!.



I usually pre-mix micas in oil, mostly b/c I am afraid of getting clumps.  But didn't really think it would reduce mixing/thickening time, do you find that it does?


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 29, 2015)

kchaystack said:


> I get annoyed when people just add mica to soap batter and then SB to mix.  I am just waiting for them to complain about the batter being too thick!





not_ally said:


> I usually pre-mix micas in oil, mostly b/c I am afraid of getting clumps.  But didn't really think it would reduce mixing/thickening time, do you find that it does?




B, I'm not kchaystack, but I know from experience that just SB'ing in micas makes your batter thicker since you cant just whisk it in or mix it in. To get rid of clumps you have to SB it. That makes the batter significantly thicker. I mix my micas in water now and keep them in little bottles so I can color easily.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 29, 2015)

I guess that is true, K, w/the pre-mixed micas I can get away with whisking them into swirl cups rather than SB'ing if I have to, although I usually do SB a bit as well b/c it gets them blended better.  So many people do it (the straight mica addition to batter) that I was beginning to think I am being over-cautious.


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 29, 2015)

TVivian said:


> Thanks everyone! I made a video so as soon as it's edited I'll post it.



Love watching your videos! Can't wait!


----------



## kchaystack (Jul 29, 2015)

not_ally said:


> I usually pre-mix micas in oil, mostly b/c I am afraid of getting clumps.  But didn't really think it would reduce mixing/thickening time, do you find that it does?



As others have said, SB causes your soap to trace faster, so pre mix helps prevent going to heavier trace.  The only thing I SB is my TD - because even tho I keep it pre mixed in a bottle, I worry about TD spots.  Everything else gets mixed by hand, unless I want a thick trace for layers.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 30, 2015)

I just tried this swirl, as Viv said, it was fun to do.  Mine is not ultra-gorgeous like hers, but I like it quite a bit.  Also, the great thing about it - and the Taiwan swirl in general, is that at a basic level (non-Viv-artistic one, it is pretty easy to do b/c the dividers do most of the work for you.  This is a good one for relative swirling newbies, lots of impact w/o much failure potential so long as you pick the right colors.  Any of you who are curious, I would try it.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 30, 2015)

Blimey Viv they are both stunning!! Your lines are always so crisp and well defined, I love looking at your soaps


----------



## Rowan (Jul 30, 2015)

Wow, gorgeous. Your lines are beautiful and the colours are stunning. I'm so itching to try this technique as I have a week off, but we're having to strip the plaster and paint off the outside of the house :cry:   It's nowhere nearly as interesting! Can't wait to see your video, then I can feed the addiction by watching instead :grin:


----------



## gigisiguenza (Jul 30, 2015)

That is friggin gorgeous.... it looks like a 3d flame effect... very very cool....


----------



## gigisiguenza (Jul 30, 2015)

TVivian said:


> I'm with you! I will watch ANY soap making video. It's become my late night pass time.. And I talk to the screen when I'm annoyed! "We don't need to hear your stick blender for that long" "why is your tv volume on?" "Ugh... Pause your camera while you do that!" .... Those are the types of things I say out loud, and my husband thinks I'm crazy.  I probably am.



Hahahahaha good to know I'm not the only one who watches soap making videos late at night n gets annoyed at the background noise n other things LOL


----------



## hippiechic (Jul 30, 2015)

I like to watch other's design ideas and prep techniques as well. Lately I've had a creative block for my soaps & watching others really helps.


----------



## Saponista (Jul 31, 2015)

I have been deliberately avoiding this technique as it is everywhere, but those are so beautiful. Perhaps I will give it a try..... You have a really good eye for colour


----------



## not_ally (Jul 31, 2015)

You do, Viv, your color choices are always perfect.  You seem like one of those people that just has a natural instinct for it unlike those of us who torture ourselves with thought and color palettes!


----------



## TVivian (Jul 31, 2015)

Awe thanks ladies! It's funny because this soap was actually one of the first recipes I made when I was trying to stick with natural colorants. I used red palm for the yellow,  and red clay for the red. My design has evolved over the year(s) but my colors on this soap have stayed the same. For this batch I added TD to part of the mix and I think I like it.... Of course now I use red oxide too because sticking with natural colors went out the window very shortly after my soapmaking addiction began


----------



## not_ally (Jul 31, 2015)

I really envy those of you - not v. many, I think - w/instinctive design skills.  I like to learn/experiment, so I am good with making mistakes and working hard, but it must be kind of a different soapy world when the design answers just seem obvious.  They rarely are for me.


----------



## julieanne (Jul 31, 2015)

Exquisite. I am beginning to think there are distinct groups of soapers out in the world. The reason why they make soap at home is because:
* They want at least 20 perfect fragrances to throw in them 
*As kids, they wanted at-home chemistry sets but never got one
*They want to swirl & mound soap colors

And the result of all is-  Cupboards overflowing with equipment, containers, fragrances, and additives to a level that a hobby shed is needed, one with running water, a stove, and cabinetry.


----------



## kumudini (Jul 31, 2015)

When are we going to see the cut pics? I'm dying to see those or, wait, did I miss them somehow?


----------



## soapmage (Jul 31, 2015)

LOVE it!!! They're gorgeous!  I really need to try this, I keep seeing it all over the place... time to jump on the soapy bandwagon, eh?


----------



## Ellacho (Jul 31, 2015)

OMG!!!! Those are absolutely gorgeous!!! Love your videos!!! Thank you for sharing!! Can't wait to see this one, wow!!!


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 31, 2015)

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE that soap and am so excited you video taped it.  I cannot wait to see that video.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Jul 31, 2015)

julieanne said:


> Exquisite. I am beginning to think there are distinct groups of soapers out in the world. The reason why they make soap at home is because:
> * They want at least 20 perfect fragrances to throw in them
> *As kids, they wanted at-home chemistry sets but never got one
> *They want to swirl & mound soap colors
> ...



Lol I think I fit all three categories


----------



## TVivian (Aug 1, 2015)

I fit the chemistry set category haha.. I also wanted a holly hobby oven but my mom hated messes. I've MORE than made up for that.


----------



## not_ally (Aug 1, 2015)

Viv, post the darn thing already.  You have some avid soapers waiting to see it, including me ....


----------



## gigisiguenza (Aug 1, 2015)

Yeah, what Ally said


----------



## dibbles (Aug 1, 2015)

Great colors - really pretty!


----------



## TVivian (Aug 4, 2015)

I wanted to wait to post the video, but I've had zero time to edit it and then my camera decided to act dumb. .. The kids all go back to school next week. Am I the only one who's counting down the hours?  

Here are the cut pics: 





This is my favorite bar of the bunch:


----------



## not_ally (Aug 4, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful. Wow.


----------



## KristaY (Aug 4, 2015)

Holy smokes, Viv ~ absolutely amazing & gorgeous!!!! As usual, you totally rock with design and color palate. I can't wait to see your video too as they're always fun and well done.  Now I'm going to have to give this technique a try. (adding to the very long list.....)


----------



## Dana89 (Sep 5, 2015)

Just stunning! I have come to realize that while I think I was born to make soap ( I love making it.) I do not have an artistic bone in my body, (except for my husbands sometimes:shh He is really artistic, but not into helping with designs. He does make great molds though!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 5, 2015)

That is one gorgeous soap! Just lovely!  I love the crisp lines and color choice!


----------



## TVivian (Sep 5, 2015)

Dana89 said:


> Just stunning! I have come to realize that while I think I was born to make soap ( I love making it.) I do not have an artistic bone in my body, (except for my husbands sometimes:shh He is really artistic, but not into helping with designs. He does make great molds though!




Dana, I always tell people that everyone is artistic in their own way! Some of my friends who say they have no artistic talent, sometimes come up with the coolest stuff. And you're lucky to have a husband who makes great molds!


----------



## TVivian (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks again


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 6, 2015)

I'm still waiting for the video link ... I wanna see this beautiful soap being made


----------



## Lbrown123 (Sep 6, 2015)

Love those! Your colors are perfect for the season! I tried that technique as well this weekend! It must be in the air! It was fun. My first go thickened up so eh! So I tried twice again. I am an over circler!


----------



## soapswirl (Sep 6, 2015)

Those are fantastic


----------



## mandy318 (Sep 6, 2015)

As a new soaper, I'm just floored. Stunning.


----------

